
Today Is D-Day at the Center for Humane Technology: “A New Agenda for Tech” - humanetech
https://humanetech.community/general/d-day-at-cht/
======
throwwway
Really curious about this event.. CHT was getting lotsa traction with SV
companies at board level.

